# IMAF, Inc Camp in Cromwell Connecticut



## Brian Johns (Aug 16, 2002)

Folks,

Please refer to www.modernarnis.net for information regarding the upcoming IMAF, Inc. camp in Cromwell Connecticut next weekend (August 22 through the 25th). This is the 4th of 5 camps for this year. The group of instructors will include the excellent Masters of Tapi Tapi who take the participants through the various aspects of Modern Arnis, including LOTS of tapi tapi, a fascinating concept underlying the art of Modern Arnis as taught by Professor Remy Presas in the last few years of his life. I have to say that this is an excellent group of instructors with very high standards of morals and ethics. They have quite a strong foundation in the fundamentals as well as in the skills of the concept of tapi tapi. I'm proud to be associated with these folks.

Will be posting more about upcoming IMAF, Inc. events.

Sincerely,
Brian Johns
Member of the IMAF, Inc. Board of Directors.


----------



## Mao (Aug 16, 2002)

I echo what Guro Johns has said. I, unfortunately, will not be able to attend this camp, but do encourage people to attend, if even to ask  questions. This is yet another avenue to understanding if that is ones aim.
         Dan McConnell
  IMAF, inc. Board of Directors


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Aug 27, 2002)

How did the camp go?


----------



## Brian Johns (Aug 27, 2002)

The camp went very well. It took place in the Radisson, a very nice hotel. There were about 30 regulars plus a few more who dropped by for one or two days of training. The 4 days of training were mainly taught by Dr. Randi Schea, Ken Smith, Jim Ladis and Brian Zawilinski. Chuck Gauss was not able to make the camp due to police work.  Various aspects of the art was covered at the camp including tapi tapi, sinawali boxing drills, groundwork, palis palis, joint locks, abanico corto, and concepts such as angling, range finding, footwork, baiting and trapping. There was quite a bit of energy at the camp. The camp concluded with testing on Sunday. Lee Ann Brophy earned Dayang Isa.  One other person, Jay Preisner earned his probationary black belt with a well done test. All did very well on the test.

On Friday afternoon, the local kenpo school put on a fantastic children's demo team presentation. Very well done and very enjoyable to watch.  I had the pleasure of meeting Larry Rocha, who showed up for two days of training. Larry is one of the "old timers" of Modern Arnis, from what I understand. He appeared in the Black Belt videos with Professor as well as the latest videotape series. On Sunday, after the test, Larry was kind enough to present a short lecture on Filipino cultural history, including an explanation of the Filipino flag and the symbols on it. He also discussed the history of the Filipino independence movement. He concluded by displaying some Filipino weapons.

The closing ceremony was touching in that there was a lot of reflection upon the fact that the one year anniversary of Professor's death will soon be upon us.

The next camp is due to take place in Orland Park Illinois at Ken Smith's new 7000 square foot school on October 17 through the 20th. This camp has all the makings of a fantastic camp and a great conclusion to the IMAF, Inc's camp lineup for the year 2002. All in all, I would have to say that this has been a very good beginning for the IMAF, Inc. and I think that great things are in store for this particular organization and its talented team of instructors. Stay tuned for more.

Sincerely,
Brian E. Johns
Member, IMAF, Inc. Board of Directors.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 27, 2002)

> groundwork



Can you say more about this?


----------



## Brian Johns (Aug 27, 2002)

The groundwork that was covered at the Cromwell camp was very basic. Nothing overly sophisticated about it. It was the same groundwork (really "ground control") that was covered in the last few years of Professor's camp. Techniques such as step and backward turn, step on deltoid tendon to arm bar, hammer lock, shin bone to biceps etc were covered. A lot depends on the skill level of the participants involved. Nothing fancy.

Brian Johns
Member, IMAF, Inc. Board of Directors.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 27, 2002)

OK, sounds familiar now--I can't help but think about how every art seems to be doing some BJJ when I hear the term groundwork these days.


----------

